# opiniones sobre Marca Xtasis



## Vlad (May 5, 2008)

Hola

alguien conoce las bocinas xtasis?
las venden en steren

me gustaría escuchar opiniones sobre su calidad puesto que mi presupuesto es muy limitado
que me recomiendan (que se pueda encontrar en la Ciudad de México).

gracias de antemano


----------



## Pablo16 (May 6, 2008)

Hola Vlad, he usado las Xtasis en incontables ocasiones jaja por aquello del presupuesto y sobretodo cuando hago bafles sin muchas pretensiónes.

Si vas a comprarlas en Steren tampoco son muy baratas, en republica del salvador las encuentras hasta 100 pesos menos.

En cuanto a su calidad, yo la consideraría como MEDIA ya que no he tenido problemas con ellas. De comprar 'patito' a comprar Xtasis de Steren, prefiero la 2da.

Ultimamente han estado modernizando sus productos tanto en línea 'profesional' como automotriz, en esta ultima han sacado buenos modelos.

Para que las quieres usar?

Espero ser de ayuda, cualquier duda en especifico pregunta y veo si puedo responder

Saludos.


----------



## Vlad (May 6, 2008)

hola

loe sucede es que me quiero armar unos bafles para escuchar musica basicamente,
me estoy armando un amplificador stereo (sinclair) de 20+20W, y otro (que creo que tardare en terminar por presupuesto) de 90+90W.
entonces queria hacer unos bafles similares a los de tecnicdeso (los dos vias bass reflex con bocina y twiter beyma), pero como no me alcanza para esos lujos y vi que un par de 6 1/2" u 8"
me salen en $300.00 mexicanos ($28USD) pense que podria ser una opcion.

Como a cualquiera me gustaría la mejor calidad del mundo, pero el bolsillo hace que me uno tenga que conformar a veces.

alguien podria recomendarme algo, alguna marca?

les agradesco de antemano.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 6, 2008)

Mejor que Xtasis, más barato que Beyma...

Date una vuelta por el centro, puede que encuentres algo bueno a mejor precio. Hay tiendas donde venden bocinas de 6 1/2" y 8" para repuestos en amplificador de guitarra y no son tan caras.

Si vas a usar un amplificador de 20w con las de 6 1/2" Xtasis vas bien ya quqe son de 25w RMS, las de 8" son de 35w. Venden un tweeter domo que no suena mal tampoco y cuesta alrededor de $15.

Te recomiendo que las pruebes.

Si estas hablando del amplificador 20w que publicó tecnicdeso yo lo he utilizado con las de 8" y suena bien, supongo que utilizando las bocinas de 6 1/2" aprovechas mejor la potencia del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------

